# Is there a South bend lathe  under all that rust?



## chiroone (Mar 7, 2018)

It is amazing people think a rusted piece of junk is worth. $800 and he doesn’t even know if it works and, fairly even chance that everything is going to be fused together. Looks like it should be more of an artificial reef project than anything else

I think I’ll pass on this one, and  so the search continues. It looks like the PM 1236T is looking better every day

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/atq/d/south-bend-model-lathe/6516319911.html


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 7, 2018)

That is $200 at most for a guy that is stoned out of his mind and really wants a lathe very badly. The guy that has little to no money but wants a lathe really bad might roll the dice and take a chance for that amount. No one but a guy broke and desperate would ever want that thing.

Not to mention the thing is in Florida! No chance if it being rusted into a solid hulk there!


----------



## BtoVin83 (Mar 7, 2018)

There's at least $800 worth of rust


----------



## Lordbeezer (Mar 7, 2018)

I see a lot of dirt on top of the rust..I'd pick it up if it was local for 300-400..if nothing else there's a lot of parts


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 23, 2018)

Doesn't know if it works or not.

I'm going with no, it does not work-as it sits.

I'd love to have it, but I need machinery, not a rest-of-my-life project!


----------



## core-oil (Mar 23, 2018)

These "Wannabe'" millionaires who want a fortune for a load of scrap seem to infest every corner of the planet, I think it was even worse some years back when industry was more prolific   (Pre 1980/s, before the scourge of scurrulous bankers and accountants, Who wrecked the industrial base of the Western world), Funnily enough, I came across a little 9" Sothbend at that period with a bed like the rocky mountains,  The guy wanted an absolute fortune for it, I told him to keep it after not a lot of haggling, He tried to offer it around, some other guys I know, Still not dropping his prices to a level which would have given him a little money, He ended up scrapping it, What was the point, does greed eddle their brains?
   In the early 1970 period, a man was trying to sell me a round bed George Adams, Something like a Drummond , Even then well out of date , For twice the cost of a brand new Myford, Aint amateur capitalism brilliant ?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2018)

The object of selling something is to sell it.  Work toward that end, not against it.


----------



## savarin (Mar 23, 2018)

It never ceases to amaze me the grossly inflated prices some people want for - lets be honest - complete and utter total junk.
The was a gentleman round the corner from me who had a very old vehicle (it looked like a model T but I cant fully remember) sitting on a mound in his front yard.
Many times he was offered money for it but his answer was always the same.
"It will be worth heaps more in a few years."
Eventually it rotted down and disintegrated then he died very soon after.
No winners anywhere.


----------



## vocatexas (Mar 23, 2018)

You guys are party poopers! A little WD-40 and it would be as good as new!


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 24, 2018)

I'd buy it if I lived in Florida cause I'm ready to gamble on this one. It looks like it weighs around 2000 lbs. so I would take it off his hands for 140$.


----------



## PHPaul (Mar 24, 2018)

Methinks his finger stuttered and he added an extra zero.  At the price of unprepared iron scrap locally, $80 would be pushing it.


----------



## 682bear (Mar 24, 2018)

Geez... I paid $1000 for a fully functional 14 1/2 SB with 3 chucks and a Kennedy box (top and bottom) full of tooling...

The seller told me he would take $500... I said no, I'll give you twice that... I still think I did pretty good.

-Bear


----------



## olcopper (Apr 12, 2018)

That'll buff out!
olcop


----------



## bobdog (Apr 20, 2018)

Any Southbend is worth saving !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2018)

No not a clapped out rust pile


----------

